# Hemi's photo album



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I figured I would start Hemi's thread on his crazy little adventure! I will be updating frequently! I'll start it at 16 weeks!

Hemi giving me that face to not go to work!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I love progress threads! This is Hemi's thread though, don't hold out on us. One picture is just a teaser


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

The first time he actually passed out with his big sister Boni!








Just waiting for me to drop his sisters toy!








Shark teeth!








17 weeks old today and just chilling!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That's more like it! So cute!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol ty he's gained some weight he's getting quite a bit stronger!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He's so stinkin adorable! I love that very first picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He he always does it before work!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he is adorable.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Sweet boy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotpitt (Nov 2, 2013)

waw, just waw


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hemi freaking loves this damn pillow that I want to throw away.... I thought I put it out of reach .......










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I know my girl loves her blanket!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Does not let me get work done!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He's so cute! Looking forward to watching him grow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol me too! He's ridiculous lol damn little shadow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ebar said:


> I know my girl loves her blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha this is hilarious to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

This dude is ridiculius if I lay on the floor he will headbutt my face and once I'm flat he lays in my head/chest lol and passes out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar, Hemi is so freaking cute!

I am looking forward to see tons more pictures.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> Ebar, Hemi is so freaking cute!
> 
> I am looking forward to see tons more pictures.


Thank you! I'm looking forward to growing with him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hemi chasing his rope 









Hemi tugging a bit.


















End result lol


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww he is such a cutie pie  he looks so soft


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

get it Hemi!!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol hes getting more and more stamina before he was lasting about 5 minutes on my ghetto rigged toy lol now he's going about 25 minutes straight lol he's a clown! I finally hward his big boy bark today buahaha. Proud moment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww isnt it! LOVE when they find their bark!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Lookin good bud. Your ghetto-rigged flirt pole thingy looks good actually haha.

I honestly thought my Luna was a mute until she found her bark..the little girl didn't make a peep until like 16 weeks :cheers:

Tis' a beautiful noise when it comes though


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha yes it is!!! I love when my boy barks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Lookin good bud. Your ghetto-rigged flirt pole thingy looks good actually haha.
> 
> I honestly thought my Luna was a mute until she found her bark..the little girl didn't make a peep until like 16 weeks :cheers:
> 
> Tis' a beautiful noise when it comes though


Buahaha yeah I figured I'd make a ghetto one first see if he liked it and since he loved it ill be making a nice 550 cord one. He's finally starting to pull and when I stop pulling and say drop it he does lol so we're getting there. He has impressed me every step of the way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cute guy 

Ammo never barks. Occasionally when he's playing with Sheba he will but it's very rare. Those flirt poles are awesome. Mine would go for ever if I let them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Pyra doesn't bark....I'm serious. She just screams if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol it does hemi has this pitchy scream he does when no ones playing with him and he wants to play

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting a little more definition (pics arent the greatest lol sorry)




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love his coloring

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks its gotten a little darker. Now and I'm liking it more and more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I think a teal collar would look great on him with his coloring

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Funny you should say that lol. I've been specifically looking for a good teal collar lol haven't dound too many yet =\

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Have you tried rad n bad collars?

That's definitely Hemi's color for sure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm I haven't ill check em out!! Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

If you end up getting anything off of there, in my experience they run kinda big. D fits a size 22" collar perfectly from the pet stores, but when I ordered a spiked Burberry from rad n bad it was HUGE on him. So big I could take it on and off by just slipping it over his head.

Other then that, I was amazed by the quality. Real leather and everything. It looks more legit then designer knock offs from canal street IMO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice ill post pics if I buy! Thanks DM!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is adorable man!!! Just remember to work on stacking at least 10 minutes every day. There are videos you can watch on youtube that show you how to properly stack a dog. If you search stacking with Ron Ramos a couple of videos should come up. He's the director of judges for ABKC and they teach you how to properly stack a bully.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

ThNk you! Yeah he's been a little stubborn but he's finally coming around lol! Thanks for the Info and advice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Also check out Cali Girl Collars They look like better quality then the rad n bad and they do great work.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry for the lipstick lol










He doesnt sit still a whole lot lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww such a cutie.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> He is adorable man!!! Just remember to work on stacking at least 10 minutes every day. There are videos you can watch on youtube that show you how to properly stack a dog. If you search stacking with Ron Ramos a couple of videos should come up. He's the director of judges for ABKC and they teach you how to properly stack a bully.


Ron Ramos is awsome watched his videos and I'm currently teaching Roc how to stack and he's doing good!


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Sorry for the lipstick lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I just got the lipstick joke! Haha


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He is so adorable!!

Every time D has his lipstick out, I start singing magic stick in my head and it drives me crazy. Now whenever that song comes on my iPod I have to skip it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Bauahahaha I don't sing to his lipstick but that's funny lol this guys just plops it out loud and proud

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love his coloring! Can't wait to see the teal collar you find

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ill ppst it up once I pick the right one I'm just looking at whether it'll be a 2 in or maybe some other size... I like the 2 in so far

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

.... I love this damn collar too bad it wouldnt really go with Hemi lol










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> .... I love this damn collar too bad it would really go with Hemi lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwwww...

Chicago bully pride.....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Is wayne brady gonna have to choke a ....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Niners fan huh? That's a shame...


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Shooot no shame! Been one since 88! Through thick and thin only difference is now I go for kc as well til they don't have alex smith

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Man cool collar ! Wonder if they have one in blue n black with a big star on it , lol


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

This guy loves his sleep




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow...did he have an overnight growth spurt? He looks huge all of a sudden!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Nahh ebars short remember


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha man I'm the tallest brown guy you'll know
It feels like everynight this guy grows like crazy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So cute...growin boy needs his sleep.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Nom nom!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh no he has a stick obsession too? Be careful he doesn't eat it. D constantly throws up sticks and next time I'm gonna beAt him with it bc he never learns.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the 3rd one down...those eyes!!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar he's looking great! 

I'm loving his ears. They look a perfect rose. 

How about some stack pictures? You have to work on his stack, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to see some more pics. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love this guy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dunzydunz (Nov 23, 2013)

How do you use this app?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> Ebar he's looking great!
> 
> I'm loving his ears. They look a perfect rose.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah I'm working on stacking ill be puttin some pics up soon!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hemis brother



This was our first time really diggin into stacking (yes not the greatest lol)









We still have a ways to go lol but I have some other shots on my camera that he actually does well hahahha. Anyways thanks for looking


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Who cares?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

That's not nice


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Who cares?


Something about you makes me want to punch a baby


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww he looks great!! How bigs his head now? Lol

His brothers paws are HUGE!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol his head is staying right at 18 in (just shy of it)
And his brother was actually who I were planning on getting but Hemi won me over lol. But he may be giving hemi to me bc he needs room so I may end up having him as well lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dnt punch a baby lmao. Hes looking great man. Just gotta mess w ya


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dnt punch a baby lmao. Hes looking great man. Just gotta mess w ya


One baby has been saved today thanks to you....... can't speak for the rest of the baby population....

Ha ha thanks man you mean lookin good for a bully??? Ha ha


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> One baby has been saved today thanks to you....... can't speak for the rest of the baby population....
> 
> Ha ha thanks man you mean lookin good for a bully??? Ha ha


Naw I mean he looks great. I wouldn't say Beyonce looks good for a black chick she looks good lmao


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha thanks man he comin along (still a little shithead)


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No issues brother. Hes a good dog in good hands. Hell turn around and be worth feed eventually lmao


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Did we just have a moment?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Errytime we talk snookums


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha jackass


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Find me a 5x cates nigerino pup.... u owe me


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Find me a 5x cates nigerino pup.... u owe me


Got a kennel out in tx for ya half a stack


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Naw you gotta hands on the pups and make sure they're real bulldogs. Papers are pretty much if it aint the spitting imagine with the function. Papers dnt make the dog, the dog makes the papers


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually humans make paper.... if a dog made a piece of paper his owner would be famous and rich ;-)

Ill find ya somethin


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hahaha get your foot work on jack!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Found one for you!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pics and ped


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Bleh I was trying to post a link to a dumb looking pug but can't find the link jokes over lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh yeah..... thats ok cuz this whole thing was a send off lol


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep that's why I was searchin for that pug buahaha


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Nigerino is one of my favorite dogs though


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh that tip on tx kennel though lol that was serious


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I seent them lol. I figured thats what youd come up with lol. Im hunting down a line right now ima try to come up with something maybe sum1 could help me find.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hit up my pm man all I got is time ill throw in the effort for ya


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He's looking good. 

His shoulders don't look as straight as I have seen some bullies. Looks like you have his front end almost perfect, now he just needs to get his tail end in the right place.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> He's looking good.
> 
> His shoulders don't look as straight as I have seen some bullies. Looks like you have his front end almost perfect, now he just needs to get his tail end in the right place.
> 
> we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


Yeah trying to work on his ass end now lol he's gettin better little by little


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmmm i should add more pics


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He's getting so big!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Ebar said:


> Hmmmm i should add more pics


Yup!

Good lookin' dog.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Why thank ya! And yea this guy is ridiculous. Hes getting a lot more solid and has wayyyyy more energy than I anticipated lol he can almost clear my damn 6 ft wall in the yard.ill gwt some stacked pics soon


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh he is such a big ol mush! Love him


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He is getting so big! But we need more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Still an ugly mutt just bigger....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Juat a few quick ones after his morning fun


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

A few more now that hes filling out a bit more


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Getting big...how old is he now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He is 7 months now


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My goodness he got big lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow he's gorgeous!!

Love the collar where did you get it from?

Another thing everyone's on my ass about, D and his spiked collars....hate to say it but things were so much simpler when it was just me and my boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks :-D hes getting bigger with every nap. Got the collar from some mom and pops pit bull shop out here in az. Just a simple collar for everyday ordered on for the easter bullyfest but im not sure if itll be here in time.


----------

